
Facebook adds translate button on the news feed to users updates - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/08/exclusive-facebook-adds-translate-button-on-the-news-feed-to-users-updates.html
======
ArabGeek
Facebook copied Google Translate for Google+ that translate updates on
google+. facebook translate button seems to be using bing as an engine.

